# diabla o diablo hembra



## Andalusita

Hola, 

¿en español, se dice diabla o diablo hembra?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Diabla, diablesa.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Jihaady: 

Pues depende un poco del contexto, del sentido que le des. 
Si es algo desenfadado, yo diría _diablesa_; si es medio en broma, a una amiga, por ejemplo, _diablilla_. _Diabla _existe, por lo visto, pero yo nunca lo he oído. 

Si es un texto serio, yo optaría por _diablo femenino_. 

Saludos.


----------



## Andalusita

es un asunto serio.

entonces, no se dice diablo hembra?


----------



## Pinairun

Jihaady said:


> es un asunto serio.
> 
> entonces, no se dice diablo hembra?


 
No, porque suena bastante mal.


----------



## Namarne

Según la Academia, sí que se dice, aunque yo también creo que no suena muy bien: 


> *diabla**.*
> * 1.     * f. fest. coloq. Diablo hembra.
> _Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados_


A mí particularmente "diablo hembra" me suena a especie animal. Si hablas en cambio de una aparición del diablo, yo usaría "diablo femenino" o "diablo con figura femenina". 
Quizá si nos proporcionas la frase, podríamos decirlo con más seguridad.


----------



## OrCuS

Namarne said:


> Según la Academia, sí que se dice, aunque yo también creo que no suena muy bien:
> A mí particularmente "diablo hembra" me suena a especie animal. Si hablas en cambio de una aparición del diablo, yo usaría "diablo femenino" o "diablo con figura femenina".
> Quizá si nos proporcionas la frase, podríamos decirlo con más seguridad.



No creo que se diga "diablo hembra", es simplemente la explicación\definición de la palabra ¿como la explicarías tu si no? Para mí, en un texto serio lo mejor sería "diablesa".


----------



## Namarne

No siempre. En según qué contextos puede sonar demasiado coloquial.


----------



## OrCuS

Namarne said:


> No siempre. En según qué contextos puede sonar demasiado coloquial.



¿Y que usarías "diabla"? A mí me suena fatal la verdad.


----------



## Namarne

OrCuS said:


> ¿Y qu*é* usarías*?* *¿*"Diabla"? A mí me suena fatal*,* la verdad.


A mí también, como ya he dicho.


----------



## Peón

A mí no me suena para nada mal* diabla, *aunque reconozco que no tiene la misma carga negativa que *diablo* por lo que si es para un tema serio puede ser que la palabra no te sirva. 

Sí me suenan totalmente extrañas *diablo hembra* y peor* diablo femenino* (!?) expresiones que nunca leí ni escuché.


¿Pensaste en una perífrasis o en alguna figura? ¿"La Maligna", "La Mala",  algo relacionado a la "serpiente"  o a alguna figura mitológica maligna?


----------



## clares3

¿Maléfica? En el _Malleus Maleficarum_ encontrarás muchas variantes forjadas en el seno mismo de la Inquisición.


----------



## clares3

He seguido buscando: ¿Súcuba?


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> He seguido buscando: ¿*Súcuba*?


 
¡Eso sí que da miedo!


----------



## OrCuS

Siento llevar la contraria pero súcuba no existe. Es súcubo, que siempre es femenino y además me parece una muy buena alternativa.


----------



## Pinairun

Jihaady nos ha dicho que se trata de un asunto serio.

Según la tradición judeocristiana los demonios o diablos eran ángeles que fueron expulsados de la presencia de Dios por rebeldes. 

Aunque el sexo de los ángeles está por definir, para mí siempre fueron masculinos. Por lo tanto, masculinos son los diablos, viven en el Infierno y se dedican a fomentar el mal.

Al príncipe de los diablos se le han dado multitud de nombres propios: Satanás, Lucifer, el Diablo, el Maligno... y también se han hecho de él muchas representaciones, entre ellas con cuerpo de mujer. Pero no deja de ser el diablo.

Para un asunto serio, yo dejaría los términos diabla y diablesa (el DRAE ya nos dice que son coloquiales) y optaría por _diablo con forma de mujer_, _con cuerpo de mujer_, o algo por el estilo.

Un saludo


----------



## clares3

El nombre que demos a un diablo hembra es, aquí, sólo una cuestión lingüística. Si defiendo "súcuba", que sólo existe en su versión masculina (DRAE), es precisamente porque se trata de un diablo que adopta la apariencia de mujer para mantener relaciones sexuales con humanos. Como otros han dicho, el diablo sólo existe tradicionalmente en su versión macho de modo que la única "diabla" a que podemos aspirar es en verdad un diablo travestido al que mandan los cánones que sigamos llamando diablo, en masculino. Pero el título del hilo reclama un nombre para la diablesa, así que debemos optar entre "señora del Príncipe del Mal" o cualquir otro nombre demoníaco feminizado: diabla, diablesa, maligna, súcuba (neologismo), maléfica...


----------



## OrCuS

clares3 said:


> El nombre que demos a un diablo hembra es, aquí, sólo una cuestión lingüística. Si defiendo "súcuba", que sólo existe en su versión masculina (DRAE), es precisamente porque se trata de un diablo que adopta la apariencia de mujer para mantener relaciones sexuales con humanos. Como otros han dicho, el diablo sólo existe tradicionalmente en su versión macho de modo que la única "diabla" a que podemos aspirar es en verdad un diablo travestido al que mandan los cánones que sigamos llamando diablo, en masculino. Pero el título del hilo reclama un nombre para la diablesa, así que debemos optar entre "señora del Príncipe del Mal" o cualquir otro nombre demoníaco feminizado: diabla, diablesa, maligna, súcuba (neologismo), maléfica...



Estoy de acuerdo en que es una buena alternativa, pero es que "súcuba" no existe. Es "súcubo", que ya es de por si "un diablo que adopta la apariencia de mujer para mantener relaciones sexuales con humanos".


----------



## clares3

Orcus, creo que estamos de acuerdo y en mi anterior post ya indicaba que se trata de un neologismo de mi invención. Ten en cuenta que aquí hemos impuesto la ley de igualdad de "género" y no podemos excluir al demonio, que bastante crudo lo tiene el pobre.


----------



## OrCuS

clares3 said:


> Orcus, creo que estamos de acuerdo y en mi anterior post ya indicaba que se trata de un neologismo de mi invención. Ten en cuenta que aquí hemos impuesto la ley de igualdad de "género" y no podemos excluir al demonio, que bastante crudo lo tiene el pobre.



Oops, mea culpa, problemas de comprensión lectora supongo 

Yo creo que lo mejor es que nos diga el tema del que trata el texto exactamente, porque puede haber muchísimas alternativas.


----------



## El peruano

A ver, pero si se trata de un texto serio no podemos recomendarle neologismos particulares, o te quedas con "súcubo" o con "diablesa", según el contexto.
Si quieres compartir un poco del contexto con nosotros sería mejor.

Saludos


----------



## clares3

Si nos hemos de tomar en serio al demonio entonces no hay más remedio que llamarlo siempre demonio y, todo lo más, por aproximación, súcubo (diablo travestido de señora) pues la ortodoxia nos dice que sólo hubo una clase de diablos que fueron los ángeles caídos en desgracia por querer ser como Dios, sin femenino posible (los ángeles, es sabido, carecen de sexo, máxime los Querubines que no tienen ni siquiera tórax; ignoro todo lo relativo a Tronos y Potestades, otras especies de ángeles).
Aquí se escinde la comprensión de la pregunta: para quienes se tomen al diablo en serio, diablo hembra o súcubo es la solución; para quienes no vamos más allá de lo lingüístico, cabe casi cualquier cosa, tal como ocurre con Caperucita, conocida en ciertos ambientes como "señora de Feroz".


----------



## clares3

Hola
En un esfuerzo supremo me tomado en serio la cosa y he encontrado la respuesta en Santo Tomás de Aquino, cuya _Summa Theologica_ (disponible on line) contiene un apartado entero sobre los demonios. Si la combinamos con las reflexiones sobre por qué creó Dios a la mujer ("la mujer, considerada en su naturaleza particular, en un ser imperfecto y ocasional") es claro que Dios no creó diablas (tan imperfectas y ocasionales como al mujer misma) de modo que no habiendo diablas en inútil plantearse un nombre para las mismas; incluso cabría calificar de herética la pregunta pues se aparta de la venerable tradición de la SMI.
¿Seguimos tomándolo en serio el asunto? Creo que excede las pretensiones del foro.


----------



## Alundra

Yo diría diablesa, sin problemas. Incluso en una traducción de seriedad, pues es el femenino de diablo y no genera dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

OrCuS said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que es una buena alternativa, pero es que "súcuba" no existe. Es "súcubo", que ya es de por si "un diablo que adopta la apariencia de mujer para mantener relaciones sexuales con humanos".


 
Pero parece que aquí *no* se trata de un travesti, sino de un ser maligno de naturaleza femenina, por lo que no veo para nada mal el neologismo que propone *Clares3.*

Saludos.


----------



## OrCuS

Peón said:


> Pero parece que aquí *no* se trata de un travesti, sino de un ser maligno de naturaleza femenina, por lo que no veo para nada mal el neologismo que propone *Clares3.*
> 
> Saludos.



No creo que sea exactamente así. Se supone que un diablo o demonio no tiene una forma definida (no tiene sexo ni apariencia) y puede adoptar diversas. Súcubo es el caso de un diablo que adopta forma de mujer.


----------



## Peón

OrCuS said:


> No creo que sea exactamente así. Se supone que un diablo o demonio no tiene una forma definida (no tiene sexo ni apariencia) y puede adoptar diversas. Súcubo es el caso de un diablo que adopta forma de mujer.


 
Pues para mí (y creo que para muchos) el diablo, como personificación del mal,  *sí* tiene forma y sexo y éste casi siempre ha sido masculino. Creo que pocos dicen o se imaginan a "El Mal" como sustituto del demonio.
A la figuras malignas femeninas, si bien poderosas, uno se las imagina por debajo o separadas del diablo, señor de los infiernos.

Por otro lado, ¿no se quiere la igualdad de sexos?, pues bien, por siglos el diablo tuvo cojones, es hora también que las mujeres carguen con lo suyo en el Averno.


----------



## OrCuS

Peón said:


> Pues para mí (y creo que para muchos) el diablo, como personificación del mal,  *sí* tiene forma y sexo y éste casi siempre ha sido masculino. Creo que pocos dicen o se imaginan a "El Mal" como sustituto del demonio.
> A la figuras malignas femeninas, si bien poderosas, uno se las imagina por debajo o separadas del diablo, señor de los infiernos.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿no se quiere la igualdad de sexos?, pues bien, por siglos el diablo tuvo cojones, es hora también que las mujeres carguen con lo suyo en el Averno.



No te quito la razón pero me parece que se está dando por hecho que hablamos de un diablo tal como lo explica la tradición judeocristiana. Yo veo el término como algo más amplio, sin ir más lejos son antagonistas en numerosas novelas de fantasía (en este caso súcubo me parece inmejorable), mitología romana, etc. En ningún momento se ha especificado. Quede claro que hablo de diablo como nombre genérico, no como  "El Diablo".


----------



## chics

En mi pueblo hay diablos "buenos" que hacen unos espectáculos muy guapos en las fiestas. Las mujeres hacen de _diablo_, o algunas dicen que de _diabla_.

El diablo, él, se convirtió en una serpiente que ofreció una fruta a Eva para que ella se la ofreciera a Adán. Si el ángel caído tuviera sexo, tenía que ser femenino, ¿por qué nadie dice "diabla"?

Y sí que hay machismo en esto, el diablo con sus cojones es la tentación de la que tienen que huir las jovencitas, como caperucita, para no caer en el pecado y morir en manos de su padre o su marido (si es con otro ya ni os cuento), o en el embarazo, el parto o el aborto. O por la ley acusada de cualquier cosa.

En cambio la diablesa es como la vampiresa, esa chica guapa, bien vestida, peinada y maquillada como las que anuncian perfumes sensuales por la tele. Tan cabeza hueca que ni mala es. Por cierto, que nadie compararía con un diablo al chico musculoso que anuncia calzoncillos sentado en una hamaca. Curiosamente nunca he visto imágenes de diablesa con las piernas peludas ni pezuñas de cabra.

No me parece mal, lingüísticamente hablando, decir diabla (es correcto ¿no?) y diablesa. Pero lo de diablo macho y diablo hembra queda muy feo. Por otra parte, si algunas feministas ponen a Diós (el judeocristiano, o monoteista al menos) en femenino, alegando que si es espíritu por qué no va a ser Diosa, por el mismo sistema pueden hablar de la Diabla, la Demonia, etc. como el ser maligno más poderoso.


----------



## clares3

OrCuS said:


> ...parece que se está dando por hecho que hablamos de un diablo tal como lo explica la tradición judeocristiana.  (...) En ningún momento se ha especificado. Quede claro que hablo de diablo como nombre genérico, no como "El Diablo".


Sí, de acuerdo, y eso distorsiona el aspecto ligüístico de la cuestión. En nosotros pesa la tradición judeocristiana pero me parece tan inevitable como el hecho de tener pasaporte español (en mi caso).
Y en cuanto a que no se haya especificado, creo que sí, que ha quedado claro que se trata de una traducción de un texto de origen islámico y, por tanto, hay connotaciones que van más allá de lo lingüístico. Nosotos sólo podemos hablar desde nuestra tradición y, en ella, el diablo es siempre un hombre pues cuando nació el concepto las mujeres eran poco menos que nada, seres para la reproducción según podéis comprobar en la _Summa Theol_ogica que antes cité.


----------



## OrCuS

clares3 said:


> , creo que sí, que ha quedado claro que se trata de una traducción de un texto de origen islámico



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo que has dicho pero... yo no veo donde se ha especificado del tema del que se habla. El señor Jihaady no se ha pronunciado al respecto vamos


----------



## Peón

OrCuS said:


> No te quito la razón pero me parece que se está dando por hecho que hablamos de un diablo tal como lo explica la tradición judeocristiana. Yo veo el término como algo más amplio, sin ir más lejos son antagonistas en numerosas novelas de fantasía (en este caso súcubo me parece inmejorable), mitología romana, etc. En ningún momento se ha especificado. Quede claro que hablo de diablo como nombre genérico, no como "El Diablo".


 


clares3 said:


> Sí, de acuerdo, y eso distorsiona el aspecto ligüístico de la cuestión. En nosotros pesa la tradición judeocristiana pero me parece tan inevitable como el hecho de tener pasaporte español (en mi caso).[/QUOTE]
> 
> .....................
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo *OrCuS, *pero como bien dice *Clares3, *miles de años de tradición judeocristiana no son moco de pavo y, en el fondo (seamos creyentes o no), el catecismo pesa más que Descartes. Irremediablemente mi infierno tiene cavernas, fuego y azufre, y El Malo ensartando infelices en los lagos hirvientes.


----------



## Mate

Jihaady:

Ya te lo han pedido varios foreros antes que yo; para poder ayudarte con más precisión —y te aseguro que no hay muchos otros sitios con tanta gente capaz y servicial como hay en este— es necesario que nos des algo más: la oración completa, si no es mucho pedir


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Mateamargo ha sido bien claro: el contexto encauzará nuestro intento de ayudar a un forero como Jihaady que se ha caracterizado por la seriedad de las dudas que ha planteado.
De cara al asunto concreto que nos ocupa, es claro también que la traducción de ese texto, que yo identifico como islámico en su origen, va destinada a población que habla español, no sabemos si sólo española o latinoamericana (primera gran duda; la mayoría católica española no lo es tanto en SudAmérica), porque si sólo va para españoles entonces será inevitable tratar el asunto de forma que lo entiendan aquellos a quienes va destinado. En tal caso, como otros han dicho ya, el término diabla es perfectamente apropiado al margen de que la ortodoxia católica no acepte diablos femeninos; es más, ni siquiera masculinos pues, como sabéis todos, los ángeles, en esa tradición, no tienen sexo definido y, por tanto, tampoco los ángeles caídos, los demonios, encargados de sembrar el mal en el mundo para luchar contra las fuerzas del bien. 
Por otra parte, la consideración del demonio en España es un tanto ambigua; en Madrid tiene la única estatua monumental dedicada al Ángel Caído, lo que da idea de la forma un tanto "descafeinada" con que se trata aquí el asunto. Resulta impensable en un mundo islámico iconoclasta que tiene prohibida la representación de la figura humana, de la divina y también de la angélica, buena o mala.
En fin. Seguimos en el intento y a la espera, estimado Jihhady.


----------



## Andalusita

Muchísimas gracias a todos, y lo siento por no poder participar en los últimos días. 


El asunto es serio y islámico. 

Está dirigido a todos los hispanohablantes, ya sean de españa o de america latina. 

En el texto estoy asimilando a una paloma por ser diabla o diablesa por hacer a un hombre negligente en realizar las adoraciones. 


De verdad, ahora estoy más confundido. No sé cuál es la mejor palabra.


----------



## Namarne

Si el término se aplica a una paloma, en esa situación, por mi parte lo que dije puedes borrarlo porque no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Andalusita

y si se aplica a una mujer?


----------



## OrCuS

Creo que lo mejor es que copies una o dos frases de la parte del texto donde ha de aparecer la palabra.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Estamos ante una palabra que sin duda posse doble significado. Por regla general un diablo es voz masculina que representa a la estirpe, la raza de los diablos. Dentro de esta raza si queremos distinguir entre un macho y una hembra, el macho lógicamente mantendría el vocablo Diablo pero la hembra deberíamos marcala en femenino, siendo Diabla.

Lo que pasa es que Diabla no está muy extendido, normalmente cuando se habla de Diablos se habla en general y pensamos directamente en un Diablo macho. Habría que explciar cómo es ese ser femenino con aspecto de maldad al que denominamos Diabla o Diablesa, siendo esta última más rara.

Yo optaría por Diabla sin más, porque si le añades Hembra ya le pones un adjetivo que no viene al caso, si dices Diabl*a* ya se entiende que es hembra, no hace falta recordarle al lector que es hembra.

Y decir diabl*o* hembra suena fatal, a ver, o es Diablo o es Diabla, pero nunca Diablo Hembra.

Diablo --> el varón.
Diabla --> la hembra.

Del RAE:

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=diabla
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=diablo


----------



## Mate

Paloma endiablada, hija del diablo, enviada por el diablo.

Diablo con forma de paloma. Diablo hecho paloma.

Seguimos sin la oración, estimado Jihaady.


----------



## clares3

Mateamargo said:


> enviada por el diablo. Diablo con forma de paloma. Diablo hecho paloma.


Con la aclaración hecha por Jihhady opto por alguna de las propuestas de Mateamargo: la paloma no es el diablo mismo sino un instrumento del diablo para apartar a un hombre de sus ritos piadosos, al igual que un hombre santo no es Dios pero ha sido enviado por Dios. Cualquiera de las que reseñado de Mateamargo me parecería una buena traducción que sería entendida por hispanohablantes de todo el planeta. Así sorteamos las diferencias teológicas y conectamos con una línea común a todos: cómo el bien  y el mal se valen de las criaturas para implantar su reinado.


----------



## OrCuS

Yo diría "emisaria del Diablo".


----------



## Andalusita

Mateamargo said:


> Paloma endiablada, hija del diablo, enviada por el diablo.
> 
> Diablo con forma de paloma. Diablo hecho paloma.
> 
> Seguimos sin la oración, estimado Jihaady.




Muy buenas sugerencias, muchas gracias.


----------



## Andalusita

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Vuestras opiniones son muy beneficiosas, creo que el problema es que lo famoso en España no es famoso en America Latina. Por eso encontramos muchas diferentes opiniones. 

Hats ahora no sé cuál será la mejor palabra si estoy hablando en general sobre las hijas hembras del Diablo.Pero yo como no hispanohablante cuando leo la palabra diabla entiendo facilmente que es el femenino de diablo, y cuando leí diablesa o diablo hembra eran muy extraños para mí.


----------



## WTF

Daré mi opinión sin ser un especialista en el tema:
Viendo el diccionario de la RAE la palabra "diablo" parece enmarcada sólo en lo judeocristiano, pero en el diccionario de Wordreference dice como primera acepción: "espíritu del mal" de manera genérica, no como el "Diablo" cristiano (con mayúscula) príncipe de los ángeles caídos.

Aquí (Perú) no tendría inconveniente el uso (serio o coloquial) de "diablo", "diabla", "diablesa", entendido los diablos como genéricos espíritus malignos (supongo como los demonios de otras culturas, como los demonios japoneses). El Cristianismo impuso su visión de demonio a los demás dioses y seres diferentes al dios Yahweh, y en el camino pues hay muchos diablos y diablas. 

Incluso hay personajes diablas en danzas que realmente representan a Supay, un ser sobrenatural aymara que no es bueno ni malo, pero como vive en las profundidades de la tierra y en los socavones de los Andes los curas lo asociaron con el demonio (a propósito, un mundo subterraneo que tenga cavernas, azufre y otros diferentes elementos no es algo exclusivo del Cristianismo).



chics said:


> En cambio la diablesa es como la vampiresa, esa chica guapa, bien vestida, peinada y maquillada como las que anuncian perfumes sensuales por la tele (...) Curiosamente nunca he visto imágenes de diablesa con las piernas peludas ni pezuñas de cabra.


Ja ja ja, bueno, hay un baile aquí que las representa a así:
http://www.lostiempos.com/diario/actualidad/tragaluz/20090812/media_recortes/2009/08/11/48175_gd.jpg
http://www.embajadadebolivia.com.ar/oruro/images/fraternidad_48.jpg
En lo personal diabla me suena menos importante que diablesa.
Ahora imágenes con pezuñas y demás he visto pero sólo en juegos de PC (ahí hay de todo).

Los conceptos de dios y diablo parece que para la RAE tienen diferencia, mientras un dios está definido como algo independiente al Cristianismo (no se hace problemas por el dios Ganesha o la diosa Shiva) el diablo no. Faltaría definirlo así para que no termine arrinconando a la diablesa como algo meramente coloquial y permita 'oficialmente' usarlo de manera seria (aunque en la práctica se usa). 

No conozco el Islam pero si hay diablas en el Islam y la RAE no permite mencionarlas de manera seria, pues en mi opinión obvia la RAE, el hecho es que estás hablando de diablas sin ser coloquial.


_______________________________
Otra cosa, aparte, algo que me llama la atención es por qué si para el Cristianismo los diablos no tienen sexo tan igual que los ángeles (¿no tienen sexo o son andróginos?), los han representado como machos cabríos.


----------



## elineo

En Grecia para el adjetivo femenino del "diablo" usamos la palabra "diabólica". Es que "diablo" es una persona, es un sustantivo, no es adjetivo y no tiene femenino. Por ejemplo: una mujer diabólica, una hembra diabólica.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Probablemente, Elineo, los griegos actuáis al respecto con la misma influencia de orden cristiano con que actuamos los españoles: al diablo se le representa como varón, no tiene mujer ni hijas y si una mujer actúa a su servicio se prefiere decir, como indicas, que es diabólica, enviada del diablo, como parece ser que actuaba esa paloma de la que habla Jihaady, enviada para perturbar las oraciones de un creyente (musulmán en este caso), con la diferencia de que, al parecer, los musulmanes sí creen en la existencia de diablesas de carne y hueso.
Sugiero, a ver qué dicen los guardianes del foro, que se abra un hilo en el foro cultural sobre las distintas formas de entender al diablo en las distintas culturas porque el asunto rebasa lo lingüístico, como ya se ha evidenciado, y adquiere matices culturales de primer orden. Y no sólo conceptuales sino históricas pues la percepción del diablo, ahora mismo, en España, es escasamente seria. En Murcia, por ejemplo, el demonio sale en la procesión del Domingo de Resurrección encadenado por niños/as vestidos de ángeles; su lugar lo ocupa un hombre disfrazado al que se conoce en la cofradía como "hermano demonio". Ahí tenéis una foto de lo que se entiende por demonio (foto nº 5)http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/multimedia/fotos/murcia/procesion-resucitado-murcia-33612.html


----------



## Mate

clares3 said:


> Sugiero, a ver qué dicen los guardianes del foro, que se abra un hilo en el foro cultural sobre las distintas formas de entender al diablo en las distintas culturas porque el asunto rebasa lo lingüístico, como ya se ha evidenciado, y adquiere matices culturales de primer orden.


Del foro cultural: 


> Estimados miembros del foro:
> 
> Lamentamos anunciar que el foro de Discusiones Culturales está cerrado  y, desde el día de la fecha, no admite hilos nuevos. Aún así, se puede  seguir participando en los hilos ya abiertos.
> No se trató de una decisión fácil, pero se tornó inevitable después de  que se produjeran tantos problemas y malentendidos en el foro.
> 
> Están todos invitados a participar en nuestro nuevo Café Cultural; es  como Discusiones Culturales solo que con las reglas simplificadas en un  esfuerzo por hacer de esa participación una experiencia gratificante. Es  de notar que este nuevo foro *solo será visible a aquellos  miembros senior* (más de cien mensajes) _*que nos hayan  acompañado durante seis meses o más*_. El resto deberá tener un  poco de paciencia.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8385965#post8385965


----------



## clares3

Queridos todos, estimado Mateamargo:
Lamento haber propuesto algo prohibido, sin saberlo yo. Veremos qué tal cursa el café cultural y ya queda en manos de Jihaady abrir el debate.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## El peruano

¿Hablaríamos de una paloma poseída?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Yo diría que primero poseída y luego enviada con una finalidad maligna.


----------



## utrerana

Como bien dice Pinarium , el sexo de los ángeles , está aún por definir, y aunque como bien dice él, lo considera masculinos ( e incluso para no incurrir en los de " miembros miembras" jejejeje ) yo usaría la  expresión de " el diablo en su forma femenina ", todo lo demás que habeis propuesto, me resulta muy extraño.
 Diablilla, diablesa , lo asocio más a una niña que hace travesuras.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En este hilo, del que me mantuve prudentemente apartado mezcla conceptos no miscibles: la consideración del diablo en la *teología*, la consideración el diablo en la *cultura popular tradicional* y su consideración en la *cultura popular de consumo* actual.
Desde el *punto de vista teológico*, ya lo explico Clares, los diablos, como ángeles caídos _no tienen sexo y son criaturas espirituales_ aunque _puedan encarnarse_, tal como los ángeles, generalmente en forma masculina.
En la *cultura tradicional*, el diablo y su mundo recoge todo el _folclore  popular europeo sobre los dioses de la naturaleza y la procreación_. Pan, Príapo y los Faunos son el modelo iconológico  del diablo en las representaciones mentales de la cultura popular. Son todas representaciones fálicas, como lo eran *Pan, Príapo y los Faunos*. Mucho del culto rural de tipo *dionisíaco* se refugia en estas creencias.
Cuando la *Iglesia inicia la persecución de estos restos* *de la religión rural pagana*, es cuando en las complicadas casuísticas que establecen con criterios aristotélicos, se empieza a hablar de _íncubos y súcubos, los penetrantes y los penetrados_. Evidentemente esto da nacimiento por pura lógica deductiva a la aparición de diablas y diablesas en la cultura popular, pero sin el arraigo de la c oncepción fálica del demonio, siempre muy dominante en toda la tradición. De hecho en varias lenguas románicas el diablo también es llamado el Cabrón (simbolo de la potencia de erección masculina y caprino como la tradición dibujaba a Pan y los faunos.
La *cultura de consumo* desde el s. XIX ha creado diablos, diablesas, vampiresas, que tienen su arraigo sobre todo en las _culturas urbanas_ que están _creando su propio folclore moderno_ sobre el tema.


----------

